# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس1844 موديل: 2004 رقم العرض : 240042‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس1844

موديل: 2004

الجير بوكس: يدوي

المسافه المقطوعه: 625,000 كم

رقم العرض : 240042

وقود ديزل

القوه : 440حصان

اورو3

المحاور:2

4x2

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمواقع الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 168الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء












​


----------

